
Mark Zuckerberg's personal challenge for 2018 - pdog
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/posts/10104380170714571
======
james_pm
That's a fine example of a goal that isn't SMART. Not Specific, or Measurable
in the least. Attainable? Good luck to you, Mark...although you have a ton of
resources at your disposal. Realistic? Probably not. Timely? Yes. Very.

~~~
erokar
Zuck's text is marketing, not an actual goal.

------
PhrosTT
"This year I'll try to destroy the US political system a little less"

------
WheelsAtLarge
I'd like to know what he thinks is the problem. I suspect the issues are more
like a wack a mole game, fix here but something else breaks. I'm sure he can
get things fix. The real problem is figuring out what to fix.

------
azaras
The goal is to destroy Facebook.

------
oldgregg
Decentralized tools come at the risk of being harder to control? Lol I think
we all know where Mark "dumb fucks" Zuckerberg comes down on power and
control. There is something to this however since he is acknowledging it's a
problem. Look for some big tech players to roll out more "decentralized" tools
that still quietly give them various control and backdoors. Decentralization
is a movement and the power brokers are getting in front to blunt it's effect.

~~~
hndamien
Can we expect a pre-mined FB coin? Mobilecoin maybe...

